# Milk just came in, engorged and not sure what to do...



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

Milk just came in last night but having really bad engorgement issues. Baby is three days old and nursing almost exclusively on the right side since the left nipple is flat - the nipple shield I'm using is huge in her mouth so I'm not sure what to do. It worked with my son - I had to use it for several weeks then never again with him. Now I'm getting really engorged on the left side, I'm pumping but not much is coming out for some reason.

I don't remember any engorgement with my son and the new baby seems to be nursing even more than he did - every two hours at least during the day and lasting up to 45 mins or more even... any ideas?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashley1972* 
Milk just came in last night but having really bad engorgement issues. Baby is three days old and nursing almost exclusively on the right side since the left nipple is flat - the nipple shield I'm using is huge in her mouth so I'm not sure what to do. It worked with my son - I had to use it for several weeks then never again with him. Now I'm getting really engorged on the left side, I'm pumping but not much is coming out for some reason.

I don't remember any engorgement with my son and the new baby seems to be nursing even more than he did - every two hours at least during the day and lasting up to 45 mins or more even... any ideas?

When you pump on the flatnippled side does it make your nipple stick out for a while afterward? If so I'd use the pump to make your nip stick out, then latch the baby on


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

hot shower worked wonders for me when my milk came in....I've always had oversupply and I would stand in the shower and stimulate my nipples until I let down...made me feel better. Are you having a let down when you pump?


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Offer both sides. Pump a little bit before nursing if you're very engorged. What an exciting time


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I had the exact same issues!!! Yeah, engorgement hurts! And pumping didn't work at all for me. I finally tried a smaller nipple shield and kept trying to get ds to nurse on the left and used ice packs on both breasts and that seemed to help a lot. I've read that cold cabbage leaves draped all around your breasts helps to but I didn't have any cabbage on hand. I'll plan ahead next time! Good Luck!

eta: I just remembered the nursing consultant at the hospital sort of "massaged" my areola back so my nipple would come out a little. It was like trying to latch onto a bowling ball I was so engorged and flat. What she did hurt pretty much but seemed to help push back enough milk so the nipple shield worked better. Hope this helps.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henny penny* 
eta: I just remembered the nursing consultant at the hospital sort of "massaged" my areola back so my nipple would come out a little. It was like trying to latch onto a bowling ball I was so engorged and flat. What she did hurt pretty much but seemed to help push back enough milk so the nipple shield worked better. Hope this helps.

This was probably reverse pressure softening and there are great pictures here: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html
that show you how to do it.








Keep nursing, Mama, that will help. It must be frustrating with one side being harder to get a latch. Hang in there! You can do this







and congratulations on your new baby


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I had engorgement with both my girls, DD2 is 3 weeks now and I still have enough for about 5 babies. Block nursing really helped, only offer one side per feed for 2 or 3 feeds. Try to express from the other side while your LO is feeding, I find it's the only time I can express anything. After feeding/expressing use a cold compress as warmth stimulates the breasts to make more. As others have said, massaging any lumps out while feeding is helpful too.

Hugs to you, engorgement is so painful. I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't wear a bra! Seriously - I just wore a t-shirt and leaked for 3 days straight - sometimes I would lean over and let the extra leak into the sink and hand express it.

As to the flat nipple - I had that on one side too and I would either let it leak into her mouth until I could sandwich it enough to fit into her mouth. Fortunately, she would latch onto a brick wall if she thought milk might come out.

Hope that helps and things get better!


----------

